# Looking for a Hymer with a double floor



## WhiskyRoller (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi there, 
We have a Eura Mobil at the moment. We really like the double floor in it. Now we are looking to buy a larger motorhome with a dinette and a U-shaped lounge in the back. Can anyone help me out? Do Hymer make something similar? If so what model numbers am I looking for, as they are a little confusing.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

There is a version of the B644 that has the rear lounge and a dinette, like this one < LINK >

Ours has the "L" shaped mid lounge and rear bed

HTH


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry cannot help with Hymer, but Eura Mobil 820 HS would suit your needs I'm sure.

Happy hunting!


----------



## WhiskyRoller (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. We would really love another Eura Mobil, but the next size up is out of our price bracket, and quite rare to come by.
The Hymer B644 looks exactly what were looking for, but do you know if it has the useful double floor please.
Thanks Elaine


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

WhiskyRoller said:


> Thanks for your replies. We would really love another Eura Mobil, but the next size up is out of our price bracket, and quite rare to come by.
> The Hymer B644 looks exactly what were looking for, but do you know if it has the useful double floor please.
> Thanks Elaine


Hi

Yes; I think it may be possible to get a C class without the double floor, but every single A class i've seen uses the ALKO double floor chassis.

If you look at the photo in the link i posted; the locker that is in the grey area below the level of the bottom of the habitation door, is a locker that accesses the gap in the double floor.

We were looking at the U shaped lounge ones, as we loved it in the 534 we had, but in the end went for a fixed rear bed with garage underneath.

good luck

Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll just add; the one i linked to was simply the first one i saw on the internet when googled, the price looks a bit steep.


----------



## WhiskyRoller (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for that Lee. Would you say there is a large storage area in the floor? At the moment all our stuff, sun loungers, table & chairs, bbq & anything else you can think of is under our floor, so will need a similar space. The one you sent phots of does look rather nice, but like you say, a little pricey.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you specifically looking for an A class ?

This Eura is for sale, quite local to me...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280925185685


----------



## WhiskyRoller (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link. That's exactly what we want & have been hankering after for 12months. Unfortunalty it's just £5,000 over our budget, so having to look for an alternative or an older version. We didn't win the lottery this weekend so will have to keep searching :0)


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We have a 2003 B564 and I'm wondering if what we have counts as a 'double floor'. 

There is the floor you walk on when in the van and then there is the floor of the 'under-carriage' which seems to be some sort of hard plastic cupboards holding the spare wheel, tools, etc.

Is this what is meant by a double floor?

Cheers

Harry


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a 53 plate hymer 644 (A class) with the rear U shaped lounge and front J shaped dinette plus the A class drop down bed. It is on an alko chassis so has lots of under floor storage lockers - we brought 110 bottles of wine back from france in the floor lockers - plus there is a half height 'garage' under the back lounge which takes our folding bikes, hose reel, table, chairs and probably the kitchen sink  The new model Hymers don't have such good underfloor storage but they can be plated at under 3.5t whereas ours is plated at 3.8t to cope with all the gubbins it might carry. 
We are trying to persuade ourselves to downsize to a PVC but struggling with the idea of giving up all that space.

Chris


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think that all hymers after 2001 2002 had double floors

joe


----------

